# My First Shrimp Bowl!



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

A Bowl? That is going to be very difficult stabilizing the water conditions for shrimp to survive. Any filtration?


----------



## tcbonline (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm new at this but I'm following this document linked below by Diana Walstad, she seems to have been successful.... guess I'll see how it goes...

http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf







Nue said:


> A Bowl? That is going to be very difficult stabilizing the water conditions for shrimp to survive. Any filtration?


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Your going to have to stay on top of it. Feed light, and very frequent water changes. But looks like a fun project.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Your surge protector seems WAY TOO CLOSE to your bowl. Some splashes might ruin it. I recommend that you should move it away from it =P


----------

